# Kent Wang MTM Suit Project



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

So, my Kent Wang tester showed up today, and while its a lovely garment, its clearly a lovely garment designed for someone with a radically different body type from my own. I don't want to risk trying to do the MTM process if we're so far off on the starting point.

Now I'm back to square one. It seems like a man should be able to buy a decent, classic (without being stodgy) gray suit for under a grand, even if he isn't proportioned like the average American is these days.

*This is what I want:*
-A good athletic fit. I have a 9" drop, and I don't want to be swimming in my jacket, but nor do I want to look like I'm in a little boy's jacket. The jacket must have real waist suppression. I have a sack I like for a casual coat, but for this I want something a little more streamlined and flattering.
-2 button or 3/2 roll
-A soft shoulder
-Double vent
-sensible notch lapels (maybe 3.5" or so)
-not-too-dark charcoal or darker gray in a nice fabric
-at least 1/2 canvas
-flat front trousers with a rise somewhere in between "grandpa" and "I borrowed my kid sister's jeans"
-prefer made in the USA, but I know beggars can't be choosers
-I'd love a 1/2 or 3/8 lined option, but again know beggars can't be choosers
-</= $1000

Right now, everything I'm seeing seems to miss on one of these criteria. I've called around and looked at websites, but most everything seems to miss on one or more categories. These are the options I've looked at, ranked in descending order:

*-Brooks Brothers select program* in regent fit, reflecting the AAAC discount. This gets me down to just a hare above a grand, so its the very top end of my budget. Regent fits me very well OTR (with little tweaks) if I can mix the sizes. My regent navy cashmere sportcoat is my best fitting sportcoat according to my wife, who has a good eye for this sort of thing. This also has much lower risk than most MTM. That said, I keep on sitting here reading about the inexorable decline of the quality of 1818 Southwick suits, and that gives me pause, especially since this maxes my budget.
-*SuitSupply's MTM. * Their Lazio jacket fit me reasonably well, so I think something MTM based on that (allowing me to get trousers 3" smaller) would probably work. I worry that the suit is a little on the trendier side (although control of fit could help in some areas). I hate their advertising, have unanswered questions about their long-term quality, and wish they weren't made in China. I also don't know what risks are associated with their MTM process (what if its not 100% right?)
-*English American. * I keep hearing people say good things, but I've only found about three pictures of their work on clients online. One of the three was fine but very not my style, and two were downright awful. L-Feld also said he had a rough go with them. I'm also concerned that I lack the vocabulary to express to Elio the fine line between classic and contemporary that I want to strike.
-*Earle Bannister*. Recommendation from L-Feld. Some of his stuff online looks pretty good, but I'm concerned that going full bespoke won't hit my price target and outsourced may not net me huge quality advantages. Working out of a barber shop?
-*Eddie Jacobs.* Also via L-Feld. Most of the suppliers listed on the site are going to hit over $1k for MTM.
-*Bethesda Tailors*. Everything on their site looks to have very strong shoulders and much of it looks very... early 90's. Not even sure if they could hit my price point.
-*Michael Andrew Bespoke *seems to offer MTM suits in the right range. I don't know much about them and there's not much on the web, but read one truly disturbing yelp review that is keeping me from being really interested.
-*Black Lapel.* I really liked Jovan's suit from them, but it seemed like it took a lot of work (and he's more knowledgable and better at communicating his issues than I am), and I've seen at least one other big miss from them (notably on someone with a big drop). Now that I've swung and missed with one online MTM, I'm reluctant to go for round two.
-*Wm. Fox, **Everards, etc... *all seem to be out of the price range.

Thing's I've ruled out:
Indochino and most of the other online MTMs, Charles Tywitt's separates (the jackets just don't fit), Kent Wang (tried and it didn't work)

Again, this seems like it should be simple, but its not if you have my body type. I'm keeping a sense of humor about all of this, but honestly I'd just like to get it taken care of and move on to other considerations.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Frustrated and Tired With Suits*

In hindsight you should scratch Eddie Jacobs. You will end up with something J Press-esque (obviously not what you want)

At any rate, I feel your pain. I have the opposite problem, but a similar problem nonetheless (too little drop).

Mtm for under a grand is a tough proposition. BB may be your only bet.


----------



## jebarne (Jul 26, 2012)

@emb1980. I spent a bunch of time looking at the same options and after buying 3 m2m that didn't work, I found Sofio's in McLean. 

Their introductory package includes a grade 4 suit, 3 shirts, and 3 ties. While it is m2m, you have the tailor measuring you and making micro fit adjustments. They do the final fitting in-house. I was very impressed. They diagnosed my issues in under 5 minutes. Whole thing took 2.5 hours. I went with the grade 5 suit, which was $300 more. While my suit isn't back yet, the alterations are the best I've seen. Not cheap, but excellent results. 

A decent set of fabrics to choose from with many more expensive options. I don't live in dc but I get there every month. 

My $.02


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd go with BB.

I went with J. Abboud for $250 at the Rack for my navy suit. Every other color I was able to buy second hand quality items. Now that I can afford something nice, I realize that I have absolutely positively no need for even 1/4 of the suits I currently own. And even on those days, I could probably get away with a navy blazer + navy pants if I really needed to be formal (ish).


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

www.menssuitseparates.com


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

An MTM 2-piece suit for >$1000? MyTailor.com See their add on this site. Hemrajani starts at $799 and while you can go up rapidly from there he can do what you want within your price range with an amazing choice of fabrics.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

1. Round-trip bus ticket DC to NYC. Bolt Bus and Megabus will both work, and will be cheap. Wifi is provided on board so you can troll on Facebook or check emails.

2. Go to LS Men's Clothing in Manhattan and ask Izzie to find something good for you within your budget range. Return to DC via return ticket.

3. Wait for great-looking suit to arrive in the mail.


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

UPDATE:

So I *may* have over-reacted to the fit of the Kent Wang out of the box, in part because I didn't let it hang/steam before making my judgment. (obviously there are still some wrinkles in the pics below, but its much better than it was)

I will say that its truly a very nice garment, and I would LIKE for it to work if we can nail the fit. There are definitely some changes that need to be made, and Kent is sending me a jacket one size smaller for comparison's sake. Kent feels like there is too much dimpling in the shoulder and I may benefit from sizing down.

As stated before, this is his OTR garment to be used for a template upon which the MTM adjustments can be made.

I would love your thoughts as additional insight. My (uneducated) thoughts so far (based upon the jacket I have):
-Take fabric out of back of jacket
-Raise armholes
-lengthen jacket
-lower button stance a smidge
-increase rise on trousers front and back
-softer shoulders
-more waist suppression
-possibly go one shade lighter gray 
-switch to half-lined for DC heat
































Video:


----------



## jebarne (Jul 26, 2012)

Skip the bus. Acela is the smoothest way to make that commute.



MaxBuck said:


> 1. Round-trip bus ticket DC to NYC. Bolt Bus and Megabus will both work, and will be cheap. Wifi is provided on board so you can troll on Facebook or check emails.
> 
> 2. Go to LS Men's Clothing in Manhattan and ask Izzie to find something good for you within your budget range. Return to DC via return ticket.
> 
> 3. Wait for great-looking suit to arrive in the mail.


----------



## jebarne (Jul 26, 2012)

too me, that's dang good for a first time m2m from those guys. 

You know what you like, but other than pant length and more waist suppression (and it seems blousy around the hips) it looks usable to me. There is the slightest pull under the collar in the back, but I can't tell if that's a pressing issue. I'd have the cleaners press it and then take a critical look at it., but its not nearly as bad as I thought after your first post.


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

jebarne said:


> too me, that's dang good for a first time m2m from those guys.


As stated, that's not the MTM suit. That's the OTR which we use as the basis for choosing an MTM. Unlike most online MTM, Kent sends you his OTR suit before starting any custom work as a baseline. So that's pretty reassuring that you think it looks alright! Its a darn sight better than it was out of the package.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

You were right to let it hang before making a final judgement. Hemrajani states specifically that a suit needs to be sent to your local cleaners for pressing and then worn three or four times before the suit takes its final shape. I believe it. It made a tremendous difference in mine. As stated above, get it pressed.


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> You were right to let it hang before making a final judgement. Hemrajani states specifically that a suit needs to be sent to your local cleaners for pressing and then worn three or four times before the suit takes its final shape. I believe it. It made a tremendous difference in mine. As stated above, get it pressed.


Not sure if Kent wants us actually pressing the tester (since it will be returned for the use of or possible purchase, if a perfect fit, of future clients), but I'll definitely keep this in mind in the future. I've steamed it out a bit by hanging in a bathroom during a hot shower and continued to hang it on a quality hanger with good shoulder support.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

^Curious about that quote from Thucydides. Just re-read him in the original (for the fifth time) a year ago. Can you give me a citation? Sounds like it came from a speech. If so, who was the speaker? My sense is that the notion of "scholars" (or "warriors" as a separate class from other citizens) would have been foreign to the Greeks of Thucydides' time.


----------



## PMRuby (Jan 13, 2010)

That suit actually fits you quite well. If you're using it as the basis for MTM, higher armholes will be fine. Even more waist suppression is probably not a great idea. Button stance and length look just fine to my eye. Be careful about making the body too tight. It need not be much - if any - tighter than this model. Go much tighter and it's going to look like you're wearing lady clothes.


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

JLibourel said:


> ^Curious about that quote from Thucydides. Just re-read him in the original (for the fifth time) a year ago. Can you give me a citation? Sounds like it came from a speech. If so, who was the speaker? My sense is that the notion of "scholars" (or "warriors" as a separate class from other citizens) would have been foreign to the Greeks of Thucydides' time.


Great catch! Its a popular quote in the military, but apparently its widely misattributed! I have updated my signature. The sentiment remains the same.


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

PMRuby said:


> That suit actually fits you quite well. If you're using it as the basis for MTM, higher armholes will be fine. Even more waist suppression is probably not a great idea. Button stance and length look just fine to my eye. Be careful about making the body too tight. It need not be much - if any - tighter than this model. Go much tighter and it's going to look like you're wearing lady clothes.


I look like I'm about 20lbs heavier than I am in that suit as its currently tailored, and not in a good way.  I'm very conscious of avoiding the "lady clothes" thing, but I think we're pretty far from that in terms of the jacket pictured above.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

My impression is that the illustrated suit does an excellent job of making a pretty fit, good-looking guy look like a fat schlump. I'd be running the other way, and quickly.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I think I already gave my thoughts in PM, but one thing I should add -- do NOT steam garments that will be returned.

EDIT: Here's the reason.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...2-Steaming-a-suit-risky&p=1006669#post1006669


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Actually that fits really well for OTR fit.

I'd make a few very slight tweaks and it'd be all good to me for MTM. Of course I don't expect bespoke fit.

That's a pretty neat way to do MTM over the internet. Poor fitting garments from the first fitting is what stays my hand on MTM.


----------



## abefroeman (Jun 4, 2012)

9" drop! I have to laugh at my 6'2" 160lb frame a little bit. We could not be more different.

The stock Kent Wang fit is fairly waisted; I let out the waist and took in the chest to match my bean pole torso. As a result, the stock fit is not _too_ far off for you IMHO, depending on how you want it to fit.

Not to be an ass, but I'd read Alan Flusser's book 'dressing the man' and also 'the suit' by Michael Anton before ordering (Anton uses a pen name so just search for the title). Both of these book talk about how suits should fit on men of varying figures. 'the suit' has a chapter dedicated to fitting a suit for guys with a bodybuilder's figure.

These books help you answer the question of how do you want it to fit? Because there is no answer to the question how _should_ it fit. And, how do you want to portray yourself to the world in this suit?

You _can_ fit in a suit that matches your 9" drop, just like I _can _fit in skinny suit with sleeves no bigger than tube socks.

My fit suggestions:
- #1, ask KW about fit. You are paying for that included in the price of this suit.
- no padding in shoulders (don't bother with the soft shoulder, you don't need it)
- sleeve and length change is obvious
- cant tell on shoulders. They are so structured, maybe should go a bit smaller, but no wider.
- waist, I'd just go 2-3cm tighter if it feels loose. (assuming this is a business suit)
- get standard or wide lapels
- increase trouser rise until the waist is at or above the 2nd coat button. (cant see it in pics)
- How does the chest fit? you might be able to size down and bump the chest up a bit.

Link to my 3rd suit from Kent Wang:

[url]https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?62656-What-Are-You-Wearing-
Today&p=1409721#post1409721[/URL]

I ordered navy, grey, then mid grey tropical. If doing again, I'd go tweed jacket 1st, hopsack blazer 2nd. Saving the 3rd and 4th order for Navy and Grey suits.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Agree with most of those fit tweaks except the shoulders, given he's said it would be for a variety of situations. I think a soft shoulder is in order to at least have a little bit of structure, despite his athletic build. Going totally unstructured may not be the right look in some settings. I'd hesitate to do it myself even though I like Trad clothing. (Though in my case it's because I wasn't blessed with broad, non-sloping shoulders like our OP here!)

Your link isn't quite working the way you pasted it, but I fixed it here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...t-Are-You-Wearing-Today&p=1409721#post1409721


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

The jacket looks a bit big all around IMO. Try on one size smaller. The pants also look a bit tight. See how the pant pockets flare? A slightly smaller jacket and slightly bigger pants might do the trick.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

jebarne said:


> Skip the bus. Acela is the smoothest way to make that commute.


At only 30x the cost! Seriously, it can cost half as much to metro to DCA and hop on a plane than take Acela. Don't get me wrong, it is a nice ride but way overpriced.


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

abefroeman said:


> You _can_ fit in a suit that matches your 9" drop, just like I _can _fit in skinny suit with sleeves no bigger than tube socks.
> 
> My fit suggestions:
> - #1, ask KW about fit. You are paying for that included in the price of this suit.
> ...


I actually already had Flusser's book on order. I'll definitely look into the other. Generally agree with all of the above, but I think sticking with the soft shoulder option is a more versatile compromise than fully unpadded shoulders. I definitely plan on listening to Kent first and foremost, I just want to crystallize my thoughts so that I can express my ideas correctly for him to incorporate into the fit. Thank you again for the feedback!



triklops55 said:


> The jacket looks a bit big all around IMO. Try on one size smaller. The pants also look a bit tight. See how the pant pockets flare? A slightly smaller jacket and slightly bigger pants might do the trick.


We are trying a size down on the jacket (arrives tomorrow). It will almost certainly be too tight in the chest, but will definitely be better in the back and maybe in the shoulders). As a general rule, 90% of OTR jackets that are large enough in the chest are too big in the back/shoulders for me, and most jackets that fit me in the back/shoulders are too small in the chest and pucker out. Hopefully, we'll be able to use the combination of the 42 and 44 jackets to find the perfect MTM fit.

The trousers fit, if anything, loosely in the waist, but are tight across the front and rear. I think we're going to tackle this issue by letting out and adjusting the rise, rather than going to a larger size that wouldn't even be close in the waist. Too much junk in my trunk I guess.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Why spend for MTM?

Buy suit separates and then concentrate on finding an excellent tailor.

I'd rather have a JAB $59 special with an excellent tailor at my disposal, than a $2K Brioni with no alterations.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Why spend for MTM?
> 
> Buy suit separates and then concentrate on finding an excellent tailor.
> 
> I'd rather have a JAB $59 special with an excellent tailor at my disposal, than a $2K Brioni with no alterations.


I've opined elsewhere that a mediocre suit with excellent tailoring beats an excellent suit with mediocre tailoring, every time. But I'd like to know where you can find a Brioni suit for $2,000. I'll be on the next flight there.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 24, 2008)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Why spend for MTM?
> 
> Buy suit separates and then concentrate on finding an excellent tailor.
> 
> I'd rather have a JAB $59 special with an excellent tailor at my disposal, than a $2K Brioni with no alterations.


I don't think that those are mutually exclusive options. Going made-to-measure is a great route for this gentleman, for whom off-the-rack jacket sizes simply do not work. If the suit needs some final tweaking after it is made, then he still has the option of going to a tailor.


----------



## clemente21 (May 16, 2013)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Why spend for MTM?
> 
> Buy suit separates and then concentrate on finding an excellent tailor.
> 
> I'd rather have a JAB $59 special with an excellent tailor at my disposal, than a $2K Brioni with no alterations.


Is that what you do? If so, is there a baseline of quality that you look for? Because all in all that is a pretty attractive plan.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Grenadier said:


> I don't think that those are mutually exclusive options. Going made-to-measure is a great route for this gentleman, for whom off-the-rack jacket sizes simply do not work. If the suit needs some final tweaking after it is made, then he still has the option of going to a tailor.


Actually, if the original poster has easy access to it and can afford it, good bespoke is, by far the best way to go where he can forget MTM. Also, FWIW, if the OP can afford Brioni, he can afford good bespoke.

Super expensive brands like Brioni and, the worst offender, Kiton, are a gargantuan waste of money if a person has easy access to good bespoke.

Also, when done right, good bespoke is far better in every conceivable than all non-bespoke and, these days, more often than not, ranging from somewhat less to a little more money than super expensive brands such as Brioni, Kiton and the like.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Why spend for MTM?
> 
> Buy suit separates and then concentrate on finding an excellent tailor.
> 
> I'd rather have a JAB $59 special with an excellent tailor at my disposal, than a $2K Brioni with no alterations.


Actually, I'd rather have the Brioni. They fit me like a glove as is.

2k is dirt cheap for a Brioni though. Definitely paying for the name.

The problem with your analogy is that you assume you won't tailor the expensive suit, but will tailor the cheap one. That just makes no sense.

The analogy is used to impart on the new suit wearer that he should take the suit to the tailor, not to buy cheap suits per se.


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Why spend for MTM?
> 
> Buy suit separates and then concentrate on finding an excellent tailor.
> 
> I'd rather have a JAB $59 special with an excellent tailor at my disposal, than a $2K Brioni with no alterations.


FWIW, JAB's top of the line separates ("signature," there are no sig gold separates) are fused, and cost more than the fully canvassed suit I'm buying (yes, they have the usual "buy one get two free" or whatever, but I only need one suit). I could wait for one of their sales and get a lower price, but I prefer the feel of canvassed jackets. The only (half) canvassed separates options I found were Brooks MTO, which would also cost me anywhere from a smidge less to significantly more than the suit I'm buying, J Crew, which I hate the styling of, and Charles Tywitt which just didn't fit me well at all.

And I do plan on needing SOME alterations on the finished MTM suit. I just hope that I won't need massive ones.

As mentioned, we're working on a $1k budget here (MAX). $750 leaves me plenty of room for alterations when the final product arrives. I'd welcome any other option that meets my criteria from the first post, as we're not past the point of no return on this MTM project. Alas, true bespoke is well out of my budget.

Thanks again all for the feedback.

**EDIT**
The size 42 jacket showed up, and I think it will be a much better start point for the MTM. I need a little more room in the chest and obviously length, but in the shoulders and body its much better. Pictures to come after its hung 24hrs or so.


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

My server is misbehaving, so that is why you can't see the old pics right now. They should be back up in a bit.

Here is the size 42 off-the-rack "tester" jacket. Obviously we're moving in the wrong direction on length, and it pulls just a bit in the chest, but MUCH better through the shoulders and body. The shoulder wrinkles seem to be more a function of sleeve pitch than actual room in the shoulders... if I slump a bit both the pucker in front and the arm wrinkles disappear. So my (uneducated) thoughts:

Lengthen jacket 3-4cm
Button stance down 1.5-2cm
Lengthen arms 1-1.5cm
Adjust sleeve pitch for more erect bearing
Add some room in the chest
Lower collar slightly for more erect bearing
Softer shoulder option
Increase trouser rise a smidge
Add a bit of room in the seat


If you've skipped the first page, what we're doing is looking for the best fit possible in the shoulders to use as a basis for the MTM suit. 

Also, these pictures seem to make it clear that years of jumping out of perfectly good airplanes for Uncle Sam has taken its toll on my back.







Closeup to show pucker at chest


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds about right to me.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

emb1980 said:


> 1. Lengthen jacket 3-4cm
> 2. Button stance down 1.5-2cm
> 3. Lengthen arms 1-1.5cm
> 4. Adjust sleeve pitch for more erect bearing
> ...


1. Yes.
2. Certainly, at least. How will changing the length affect the buttoning point? Will it pull that down proportionally?
3. Yep. You're not going for working buttonholes, are you?
4. Absolutely.
5. For sure.
6. This will handle the slight pulling between the shoulder blades, will it not? You may end up showing a little bit of extra shirt collar in the back, but that's not so bad.
7. I'm on board with this.
8. That sounds wise.
9. I think that'll help your trouser fit through the fork, yes.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I keep seeing these references to $1.5k - $2k Brioni suits. WHERE please? To the OP - I'll be interested in seeing how this works out. The idea of working from the fit adjustments needed on an actual baseline suit seems like a smart idea. All of my Samuelsohn MTM suits are based from a series of measurements, which essentially gets me a closer-than-OTR fit, but one which still requires some point of sale tweaking.


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Certainly, at least. How will changing the length affect the buttoning point? Will it pull that down proportionally?


Not sure... the adjustment I would make would be proportional, but I'm not sure whether it would need to be indicated specially or not. I'll ask Kent.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> 3. Yep. You're not going for working buttonholes, are you?


Its a question in my mind. I think they're cool IF we're sure we're going to nail the length completely. Again, I'm going to ask Kent.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> 6. This will handle the slight pulling between the shoulder blades, will it not? You may end up showing a little bit of extra shirt collar in the back, but that's not so bad.


That is my thought. My understanding is that the trio of sleeve pitch, collar height, and chest room all come down to me having a more erect posture.

***

As my break from studying intestinal parasites, I did some math to figure out my "digital" proportions and work some Photoshop magic. Here is the suit lengthened about 3cm with a 1.5cm drop in button stance and arms lengthened about 1cm and the shoulders softened slightly. (altered left, original right). Next time I do these pics I'll do one extra shot with a ruler for scale, and be able to be more precise.

And since I've had some folks ask about the wider lapel option.... this is a rough approximation of what moving from the 3.5" to the 4.25" lapels (based on Kent's measuring method) might look like. I'm not sure how lapel width affects gorge height in these options, so that's just a rough guess.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

You did that with Photoshop? Amazing!

So are you a military physician (in training?)?


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

That seems a lot better. Agree with most of your plans for further adjustments, but I'm a little unsure of how to adjust the sleeve pitch. I think a lot of us, when standing for photos, standing for a tailor, etc... have our arms hanging at a more erect position than we do for the other 99% of the time. Yes, I think the sleeve can be brought back just a bit, but I'd defer to Kent for an opinion. I think it might be too much to ask, but perhaps you can inquire about the shape of the armhole, particularly the upper anterior quadrant - if you're going all in, it seems the shape of the armhole there is more bulbous that the shape of your anterior shoulder (anterior deltoid). BTW, I like the longer length of the jacket you Photoshopped, and prefer the original narrower lapel. But overall the fit looks really good.


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

medhat said:


> That seems a lot better. Agree with most of your plans for further adjustments, but I'm a little unsure of how to adjust the sleeve pitch. I think a lot of us, when standing for photos, standing for a tailor, etc... have our arms hanging at a more erect position than we do for the other 99% of the time. Yes, I think the sleeve can be brought back just a bit, but I'd defer to Kent for an opinion. I think it might be too much to ask, but perhaps you can inquire about the shape of the armhole, particularly the upper anterior quadrant - if you're going all in, it seems the shape of the armhole there is more bulbous that the shape of your anterior shoulder (anterior deltoid). BTW, I like the longer length of the jacket you Photoshopped, and prefer the original narrower lapel. But overall the fit looks really good.


I'm a military type (and as noted by the poster above, I am currently working toward my MD)... so if anything I'm slouching in these pics.  I wonder if the softer shoulder option might help with the shape of the front shoulder.

Here's where its looking like we're winding up after Kent reviewed the pics, FWIW:

*Jacket*
Adjust sleeve pitch back -1 cm
Erect posture +1 cm
Lower collar -1 cm 
Front Chest +1 cm
Raise right shoulder angle +1 cm 
Sleeve length +1 cm right + 1.5 cm left 
Jacket length +2 cm. 
Button stance -2.5 cm
Half lined
Softer shoulder

*Trousers*
Seat +1.5 cm 
Rise +2 cm
Inseam 32"


----------



## ebgamble (Jan 4, 2013)

Update? A recent thread made me think of this and I am curious to know how it all worked out for you . I might consider the process. Hope it was worth the time and energy, thanks.


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

Suit is in the mail! Update soon.


----------



## Dean202 (Mar 8, 2012)

My suit from Kent wang had a minor alteration with the working buttons but the fit is flawless on me. So good choice there.


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

I just got back from a week in the mountains, and the suit was waiting on my return. It seems to fit quite marvelously. I need to get it pressed, and then I will provide photos, but so far two big thumbs up.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I am curious how it compares to Black Lapel... a lot of the construction seems similar, except that this is full canvassed as standard.


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

The finished product. I would appreciate any thoughts, comments, or critiques!

If I have learned one thing from this venture, it is that it is difficult to stand "neutrally" and that there are few things less flattering than a straight-on photo.

(Please ignore the scruff. I am on vacation)


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

emb1980 said:


> The finished product. I would appreciate any thoughts, comments, or critiques!


Good-looking suit.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

^And really, really well done photos.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Nailed it.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks great. I'm very impressed with the changes from the first batch of pictures.

How far along are you in med school?


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Very good fit. I'm going to have to look into this company further.

If I didn't own 7 suits too many and actually wore the ones I own that is....


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I want to try one too, but I've already got my fit nailed with Black Lapel... grr.


----------



## CrimsonSox (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks great. The vent is falling cleanly, the length is spot on, back is smooth, sleeve pitch is correct, there's no pulling on the center button. It was informative to see such well-shot photos covering the MTM process with Kent Wang.

Even more importantly, thank you for your service to our country!



emb1980 said:


> The finished product. I would appreciate any thoughts, comments, or critiques!
> 
> If I have learned one thing from this venture, it is that it is difficult to stand "neutrally" and that there are few things less flattering than a straight-on photo.
> 
> (Please ignore the scruff. I am on vacation)


----------

